

Amazon.com and my Indie Software Company - irrlichthn
http://www.irrlicht3d.org/pivot/entry.php?id=1220

======
cyberguppy
I like this post. Shame it didn't gain any traction and is about to fall off
the "new" page. Oh well at least I got to read it - right?

~~~
FluidDjango
Agreed. Some of the specifics made me stand up and pay attention, e.g.:

"It appears that Amazon wants to be the one controlling the price of my
product. As it seems, they would be able to simply define any price for the
product, and change it at any time they want, without asking me about this."

Got it now in my permanent file of links on Amazon practices.

------
paulnelligan
It would be great if developers could could reach some consensus re. what are
acceptable terms and what are not ... nice dream!

